# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  خواندن جداول پارداکس در فاکس

## javad_hosseiny

چندی است برای برنامه ای که به آن مشغول هستیم نیازمند جمع آوری بانک های اطلاعاتی برنامه های مختلف هستم که جداول آن به کدپیچ های مختلف و محیط های مختلف (پارداکس، اکسس، mysql, sqlserver و...) بود 
معمولا اکثر محیط ها خودشان دارای خروجی هستند که شما می تونید آنهارا در فاکس بخونید ولی بعضهاشون اذیتهای خاص خودشون را دارند (مثل اکسس که مثلا به هنگام خروجی دادن به فاکس حروف را تمام علامت سوال؟ می کرد و ... که پس از کلی ور رفتند فهمیدم چطور حل کنیم ولی خوب باز شد) 

در رابطه با خواندن جداول از پاراداکس البته تا نسخه 3.5 خوبیش به این است که خود فاکس آنها را می خونه که البته چون بعضی از جداول پارداکسی ما با سایه (از سری نرم افزارهای سینا (پارداکس فارسی) ) بود برنامه کوچکی برای تبدیل آن به کدپیچ ویندوز نوشتم که گفتم شاید کسی کار مشابه بکنه و کمکی کرده باشیم

در رابطه با جداول پارداکس بالاتر از نسخه 3.5 (معمولا نسخه 7) که معمولا برنامه نویسان دلفی از آن زیاد استفاده می کنند مشکلی بود که در فاکس قابل حل نبود لذا برنامه ای در دلفی نوشتیم تا بتوانیم خروجی آن را بصورت جداول فاکس داشته باشیم که آن را نیاز برای دوستان Upload می کنیم  تا کمکی برای کسی که روزی کارش به این نحو افتاد بخورد
(البته معمولا جداول پارداکس را بصورت پسوردی ذخیره می کنند (که مثلا تا ندانستن پسورد شما قابلیت خواندن جدول را ندارید) که باز از طریق جستجو در اینترنت و پیدا کردن رمز عمومی (که در برنامه قرار دادم) موفق به خواندن آن اطلاعات شدیم

----------


## javad_hosseiny

خواندن از پارداکس فارسی (شرکت سینا (کدپیچ سایه))

----------


## binyaz2003

:تشویق:   :موفق:  :flower:

----------


## hosseiny_qazvini

خواندن جداول پارداکس 7 (دیتابیس اینجنین معمول در دلفی)

----------


## naderigh

اقا بسیار ممنون
ولی برنامه دلفی اجرا نمیشود خطا میگیرد  error $2109

----------


## javad_hosseiny

از این برنامه من خودم روی جداول مختلف استفاده کردم و جواب داده 
این خطا که کی به شما می دهد (در اول اجرای برنامه؟ به هنگام انتخاب جدول پارداکس؟ به هنگام تبدیل عملیات به فاکس؟ ....)
نهایتا شما جدولتان را برای من میل کنید تا برایتان تست کنم (تبدیل کنم)

----------


## naderigh

ممنون از شما
به حضورتان عرض شود که در هنگامی که جدول db  را انتخاب میکنم  خطا میگیرد

----------


## javad_hosseiny

به هنگام خواندن که برنامه عملیاتی را انجام نمی دهد (خواندن جدول پارداکس) 
اصل کار برنامه به هنگام عملیات تبدیل است که گفتم شاید به دلیل ساختار خاص جدول شما برنامه به اشکالی برخورد کند لذا گفتم که جدول را برایم ایمیل بکنید تا بررسی کنم ببینم چنین اشکالی دارد یا خیر (چون روی جداول مختلفی که من امتحان کردم مشکلی نداشت ) 
ولی اینجور که شما می گید به هنگام خواندن (انتخاب فایل) پارداکس اشکال می زند احتمال زیاد اون فایل یک جدول پارداکسی نیست و یا فایل دیگری است ... (برای اطمینان بهتر اگر دلفی دارید توسط database desktop خود دلفی آن را باز کنید ببینید اشکال می گیرد یا نه؟)

----------


## naderigh

موقعی که جدول db را انتخاب میکنی این خطا را میگیرد و دلفی را نصب نکرده ام و این هم تصویر خطا

----------


## javad_hosseiny

این خطا بر اثر نبودن فایلهای (dll) مربوط به موتور بانک اطلاعاتی دلفی (پارداکس 7) است و ربطی به برنامه ندارد
یقینا شما اطلاعات را از محیط (برنامه ای) آورده که آن برنامه قابلیت مدیریت (اصلاح ، حذف ، ...) اطلاعات این جدول را دارد 
شما باید بقیه فایلهای مربوط به اون برنامه (برنامه حاوی جدول) را کنار جدول بگذارید 
و یا اینکه نرم افزاری که با همچنین دیتابیس اینجینی (مثلا برنامه های دلفی که از قابلیت خودش (پارداکس 7) برای مدیریت بانک اطلاعات استفاده کرده)  کار کرده استفاده کنی 
و راحت ترین کار استفاده از برنامه installshield است (در قسمت تنظیمات مربوط به dll های تمامی دیتابیس ها گزینه مربوطه (مربوط به پارداکس) را تیک بزنید) و آن را نصب کنید 
و یا آخرین کار لیست فایلهای dll مربوطه را به صورت دستی کپی کنید
(بر روی سیستم من به علت نصب نرم افزار دلفی چنین پیغام خطایی نداده بود و در حقیقت حق با شما بود (نقص در کم بودن فایلهای همراه برنامه بنده بوده) (هرچند به علت محدودیت فضای آپلود اگر هم حواس بود امکان آپلود آن نبود) :mrgreen: 
موفق باشید

----------


## naderigh

اقا بسیار ممنون از لطف شما   :تشویق:   :موفق:

----------


## javad_hosseiny

خواهش می کنم
برای راحتی کار بقیه دوستان من لیست فایلهای موردنیاز براساس نوع استفاده را در اینجا می گذارم
 Core BDE Files
  --------------
  IDASCI32.DLL   For accessing ASCII files
  IDBAT32.DLL    For batch movement of data
  IDDA3532.DLL   For accessing Microsoft Access databases
  IDDAO32.DLL    For accessing Microsoft Access databases
  IDDBAS32.DLL   For accessing dBASE databases
  IDDR32.DLL     For Data Repository &#40;Paradox only&#41;
  IDODBC32.DLL   For BDE access to ODBC drivers
  IDPDX32.DLL    For accessing Paradox databases
  IDQBE32.DLL    QBE query engine
  IDR20009.DLL   BDE resources
  IDAPI32.DLL    Main BDE system DLL
  IDSQL32.DLL    SQL query engine &#40;including local SQL&#41;

  Language Driver Files
  ---------------------
  BANTAM.DLL     Internationalization engine
  *.CVB          Character set conversion files
  *.BTL          Locales
  BLW32.DLL      Expression engine

  Files for Microsoft Transaction Server &#40;MTS&#41;
  --------------------------------------------
  DISP.DLL       MTS dispensor DLL
  DISP.PAK

  Auxiliary Tools/Utilities
  -------------------------
  BDEADMIN.*     BDE Administrator utility
  DATAPUMP.*     Data Pump data migration tool

----------


## javad_hosseiny

سورس کد تبدیل از محیط سایه به ویندوز (برای پارداکس و فاکس) را به درخواست دوستان مجددا آپلود می کنم

----------


## naderigh

اقا من دلفی 5 را نصب کردم و مشکل خواندن جداول پارادکس حل شد ولی dbf  درست شده توسط فاکس باز نمیشود و خطای not a table میگیرد لطفا راهنمائی فرمائید

----------


## javad_hosseiny

از چه نسخه ای از ویژوال فاکس استفاده می کنید؟ (بنده که با نسخه 9 استفاده کردم مشکلی نداشت)

----------


## naderigh

با سلام و تشکر من از ورژن 7 وپژوال فاکس استفاده میکنم و ویندوز 98se

----------


## javad_hosseiny

نوع ویندوز فرقی نمی کند ولی من با نسخه 7 نیز خروجی برنامه را تست کردم می خواند و مشکلی نداشت
می خواهید جدولتان را با تعداد کمی رکورد برایم بفرستید تا برایتان چک کنم

----------


## naderigh

اقا از لطف شما بسیار متشکرم جدولیکه دارم متاسفانه نمیشود بفرستم ولی مشکلم را با  اکسس حل کردم ولی ایکاش با برنامه شما میشد
ببینید کاری که من انجام میدهم اینچنین است که ابتدا توسط شما فایل پاردکس را انتخاب و سپس تبدیل میکنم و در نهایت از برنامه خارج میشوم و در نهایت با ویژوال انرا میخواهم باز کنم که خطایی که گفتم میدهد

----------


## javad_hosseiny

خواهش می کنم  (اون پیشنهاد (گرفتن جدول با حجم کم) را جهت حل مشکل شما مطرح کردم)
از این برنامه همانطور که قبلا عرض کردم زیاد استفاده کردم و مشکلی نداشته و برای راحتی بقیه دوستان من حتی سورس دلفی آن را نیز گذاشتم (پیشنهاد می کنم در محیط database desktop خود دلفی آن را باز کنید ببینید آیا اشکالی دارد یا خیر؟و پیشنهاد دیگر این جدول را در محیط ویژوال فاکس 9 باز کنید ببینید چه می شود؟)

----------


## E_Ghasemi

سلام .
من می خواهم برنامه فاکس پرو تحت داس را به بانک اطلاعاتی sql تبدیل کنم به شرطی که فرمت های فارسی بهم نریزد.
ممکن است در این زمینه راهنمایی کنید و یا برنامه تبدیلی(ترجیحا کامپوننت دلفی تا بتوانم از آن داخل برنامه استفاده کنم و مشکل تعداد رکورد را هم نداشته باشم) آن را برایم ارسال نمایید.
متشکرم   E.mail:  e_gh3000@yahoo.com

----------


## E_Ghasemi

E.Mail: e_gh3000@yahoo.com

----------


## javad_hosseiny

به علت بروز اشکال به هنگام خواندن برخی از فایلهای تبدیل شده (مخصوصا آنهایی که دارای فیلد جنرال یا یادداشت هستند) توسط این برنامه ، نسخه جدیدی از این برنامه با قابلیت جدید (تغییر در نحوه کلی الگوریتم تبدیل اطلاعات از پاراداکس به فاکس)  را که دیگر چنین مشکلی در هیچ فایل پاراداکسی وجود نخواهد داشت.

----------


## maniarian

باسلام خدمت آقای حسینی
من یه فایل با پسوند dbf دارم و میخوام به mdb تبدیل کنم طوریکه فونتهای فارسی را درست نمایش دهد.لطفا مرا راهنمایی کنید
با تشکر

----------


## m_farshad

با عرض سلام
آیا در مورد فایل dat مدارس هم اطلاعاتی دارید
اگر امکان دارد راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## gh_khajehzade

سلام-اميدوارم مفيد باشه
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...5%D9%87-genedu

----------


## behrooztv

ميشه راهنمائي كنيد كه اين فايلهاي prg  رو چطور بايد اجرا كنيم  چون وقتي اين برنامه را گرفتم و باز كردمم حاوي سه فايل با پسوند prg بود حالا راهنمايي كنيد كه مثلا جدولي بنام a  را كه از پارادكس هست چطور با استفاده از اين برنامه به محيط ويندوز تبديل كنيم؟ ممنون ميشم راهنمايي كنيد



> سورس کد تبدیل از محیط سایه به ویندوز (برای پارداکس و فاکس) را به درخواست دوستان مجددا آپلود می کنم

----------

